# Games that made you cry or want to cry



## Obtuse tail (Aug 3, 2011)

Drawn to life
Metal gear solid 3


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Aug 3, 2011)

Mmmm....been a while since something like that occurred...lets go with...none. :/ I guess my games arent that emotionally conceptual...Admittedly, pokemon sort of but it wasnt anything relative to the actual context of the game. Idk i've got nothing.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Aug 3, 2011)

Okami kinda made me sob but I was also way hammered.


----------



## Azure (Aug 3, 2011)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Okami kinda made me sob but I was also way hammered.


Obligatory

Also, I laughed when Axel died in Kingdom Hearts 2. Why did I even play that game? What a mess.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 3, 2011)

i kind of wanted to cry at SMT: nocturne for ingame and outgame reasons.
trying to think of others.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Aug 4, 2011)

Minesweeper.


----------



## Ekho (Aug 4, 2011)

Any Fire Emblem game whenever one of my god damn party members dies.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 4, 2011)

MGS 3 and 4.

Uh...
Parts of the ending of Monster Party made me want to cry out of fear.
Does that count?

This fucker from Blaster Master has made me cry out of frustration:
http://ui03.gamefaqs.com/1410/gfs_39480_2_26.jpg


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Aug 4, 2011)

Most recent game I played to make me want to cry? One Chance on newgrounds. Of course it's not much of a game, but what ever.

An actual game that made me want to cry? Portal 2. I don't know why either.

Game that actually made me cry? League of Legends. Tears of rage.


----------



## Flatline (Aug 4, 2011)

This scene from the first Silent Hill game almost made me cry. That fucking music.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 4, 2011)

Amnesia made me cry because of obvious reasons.


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 4, 2011)

lost odyssey. many times.
those dreams that are simply stories from your characters past, they are SO incredibly sad! or the scene when you finally find your daughter which you thought died long ago. and then she dies... ;_;


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 4, 2011)

You mean games that made you cry for _good_ reasons, right?

Yeah, Okami had one or two sad moments (the scene where the demon owls of Ezofuji nearly killed Shiranui in particular).

But I find the ending to _Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Time/Darkness/Sky_ to be much more sad.  Partly because the adventure is like 30 hours long so if you've reached the final dungeon you've become somewhat invested in seeing this story through, so when they hit you with that last-minute plot twist right before the final dungeon's entrance (spoiler: if you save the world, you alter history and your character ceases to exist in the process because they were from the future) it's a shock.  The musical score for the Final Boss battle is just plain _beautiful_ (especially for a Pokemon game), and when it's all over, it really does hurt when your main character disappears.  (_Explorers of Sky_ added that bonus episode set in the 'old' future as it starts to vanish, that one hurts almost as much.)


----------



## Xenke (Aug 4, 2011)

When Jeanne 'dies' in Bayonetta. :c


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 4, 2011)

Video games don't make me cry, but it felt terrible when i lost a crewmember in Mass effect 2


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 4, 2011)

Heavy Rain


----------



## Genumix (Aug 4, 2011)

I totally felt the same about Mystery Dungeon.  And the opposite about KH2.  But Heavy Rain, man, that game... When I was playing, I got so invested that I was literally almost crying because I was about to be murdered, or because I was trying to stop my partner from getting shot.  Maybe not the best game, but it is definitely the most intense.  Even beats out Bioshock.

Other games:  Twilight Princess, FFXIII, Bioshock 1 (good ending) & 2 (the later scenes with Eleanor & the good ending), Dead Space 2.


----------



## Lucid Argent (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh, I'm pretty overly emotional, so, there's a lot but probably the most affecting for me was Mother 3. The ending was just a huge slap in the face after everything you did over the course of the game, and it was one hell of a DEPRESSING slap in the face.

Also The ending of Silent Hill 2 brought me pretty close. Especially since I don't really think any game had touched on the topics SH2 did up to that point.


----------



## Oasis (Aug 4, 2011)

Portal. When I burned my companion cube in the fire.


----------



## Kesteh (Aug 4, 2011)

A few parts in Dreamfall: The Longest Journey. Funcom needs to make the third one.


----------



## Zydala (Aug 4, 2011)

Final Fantasy X's ending got me on a bad day even though I don't like that game at all lol

Real answer: (Preface: I cry at a lot of things)

Mother 3 (sob sob, my gf caught me crying about it even two days after I had beaten it), the last two Layton games that have come out, I teared up a bit at Wind Water and Okami, um... Shadow of the Colossus, the first time I saw the ending I cried quite a bit. I think there's been many other that have moved me or made me sad but not as much at those games.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Aug 4, 2011)

I remember getting upset playing Metal Gear Solid 2 when it came out.
But I was about twelve at the time, so yeah.

And I agree with Stratadrake. One or two of the Pokermans Mystery Dungeon (the first and second...?) games actually made me quite emotional. You don't get that kind of bonding in the main series (despite what NPCs say about your mons loving you). It's very heavy on the close friendship with your partner and sadness of being outcast or saying goodbye etc.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 4, 2011)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> Heavy Rain



Same here, almost. ALMOST. ;-;

Silent Hill 2 made me b'aww successfully, though. 

I wasn't necessarily ready to cry here, but I was very, very depressed at this one - Men of War: Assault Squad, Sarcastic Coffeecup was playing against me as the British, and I, the Germans (surprise!) and I was so confident that I was winning in a defence (I was holding on for a very long time and SC was low on reinforcements), however, SC made just one little manuever with what he had left that turned my whole defence to shit and made me lose the first of two rounds, me with under 200 points, and him with just over 1,000. I was very, very sad. However, there was the next round and I steamrolled him rather quickly using blitzkrieg tactics, earning me a total of about 2,300 points and him with like 1,400. I could have cried with joy after that, where I was really losing my confidence as a player of that game. And then we had a round of co-op against AI, and we failed miserably.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Aug 4, 2011)

Superman 64! It shames me to see Superman, who has saved the world so many times, have to fly through rings over and over again. I'm Superman, I should be punching out bad guys and saving Lois Lane and kicking Lex Luthor's butt. But no, I have to fly through rings and the player can't control me. It's just tragic how they could waste such potential of being America's favorite superhero.


----------



## BRN (Aug 4, 2011)

I want to say Metal Gear Solid 3 and Okami because the philosophies of certain characters really influenced my own views. But to be honest with myself, they didn't bring me to tears, just to awe. 

Really I have to say Pokemon White. :I There's a moment in Nimbasa City where a character struggled with a problem I had been having at that exact moment in my life, and shit, I nearly baw'd.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Aug 4, 2011)

DevistatedDrone said:


> An actual game that made me want to cry? Portal 2. I don't know why either.


The moon scene made me die a a little inside.


----------



## Unsilenced (Aug 4, 2011)

Penumbra: Black Plauge. "Oh Red, I'm so sorry. Are you happy now?" 

Also, Passage. 

Oh god Passage. 

I baw'd.


----------



## Obtuse tail (Aug 4, 2011)

DevistatedDrone said:


> An actual game that made me want to cry? Portal 2. I don't know why either.


Ohmygod i did too. i was like, "is that it? No! don't leave it like this! What's going to happen next!?"


----------



## Lucid Argent (Aug 5, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Penumbra: Black Plauge. "Oh Red, I'm so sorry. Are you happy now?"



I still have PTSD flashbacks about Penumbra.


----------



## iTails (Aug 5, 2011)

Mass Effect. Not so much sadness, but the feeling of awesome. Somehow the music being in sync with the end of each game makes me shed manly tears of iron.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Aug 5, 2011)

Okay. Metroid Prime is a game that makes people feel a sense of wonder, joy, and sadness- the latter is evident when you see the Frigate ship the Space Pirates stole- the music is just so saddening.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lX9ZrviTxlA


----------



## Xenke (Aug 5, 2011)

Zydala said:


> I teared up a bit at Wind Water



Omg, the music when the king dies made that scene come alive for me.

I was very sad. ):


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 5, 2011)

Oh yes, speaking of emotional investment, remember _Shadow of the Colossus_?  Y'know, when you cross that bridge leading up to the final colossus ... if that part of the game doesn't leave your heart on the floor in millions of shattered pieces when it happens, then _you have no soul._  (i.e. How could they Drop A Bridge on your horse Agro?  It's NOT FAIR!)


----------



## Kesteh (Aug 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;4k2QZ5c5_xA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4k2QZ5c5_xA[/video]


----------



## DW_ (Aug 8, 2011)

End of Raphael's storyline in Soul Calibur IV made me want to cry.
Most of Shadow the Hedgehog's endings have the same effect.
The end of Unreal Tournament 3 does this too. Malcolm, you asshole.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 8, 2011)

Worms world party made cry.

I cried tears of pain after my sister bit me in rage for killing half her team in one shot.


----------



## Asm0d1us (Aug 9, 2011)

Wheatley stuck in space was a rather sad scene considering how great of a character he was before he turns against you. However, it didn't want to make me cry though and I doubt any game ever will.


----------



## Adam Bomb (Aug 10, 2011)

Duke Nukem Forever. I was so disappointed with the final product.


----------



## Belluavir (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm too scared of spoilers to read much of this thread...

Metal Gear Solid 3 and 4

The ending of Final Fantasy IX

Suikoden II


----------



## ShinobiDragon (Sep 19, 2011)

DeadIsland trailer.
..I liked it. ..then felt sorry for understanding it D:


----------



## Runefox (Sep 19, 2011)

Ace Combat 04 / 5. Mostly because I really, REALLY appreciated the (radically different) stories.

I don't think any other game can come close to that.


----------



## SnowyD (Sep 19, 2011)

Tales of Vesperia.


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 19, 2011)

Talking to Doctor 8 in Old World Blues...


----------



## ImNotHere (Sep 19, 2011)

Beginning of Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask
Skull Kid- "That horse? Oh, I took care of it for you."
I wept manly tears. Oh the times Epona and I spent together...running in circles for days prior to saving Princess Zelda...Jumping over fences...oh god I feel the tears coming back...


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 20, 2011)

SL. I laughed so hard i shed a tear


----------



## ExOh (Sep 20, 2011)

pokemon after i thought about it and all the kingdom hearts game. the one that actually made me cry was 358/2 days


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rqey0mQNttw[video=youtube;Rqey0mQNttw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rqey0mQNttw[/video]    <---- this. this made me bawl like a small child


----------



## ExOh (Sep 20, 2011)

also read dead redemption. im not quite sure why but it did


----------



## ExOh (Sep 20, 2011)

Stratadrake said:


> Oh yes, speaking of emotional investment, remember _Shadow of the Colossus_?  Y'know, when you cross that bridge leading up to the final colossus ... if that part of the game doesn't leave your heart on the floor in millions of shattered pieces when it happens, then _you have no soul._  (i.e. How could they Drop A Bridge on your horse Agro?  It's NOT FAIR!)


  holy crap. i completely forgot about shadow of the colossus :/ that depressed me.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Sep 20, 2011)

L4D Bill's death because he did it for the team's safety from three Tanks. :'''(

RIP Bill


----------



## Xeno (Sep 20, 2011)

When Shadow died in Sonic Adventure 2 Battle.


----------



## AlexX (Sep 20, 2011)

Fire Emblem goes out of its way to give each member of your army a distinct face and personality, and the story generally does not kill people who are already on your team, so whenever someone dies it feels so much worse because you have nobody to blame but yourself.


----------



## Holsety (Sep 20, 2011)

Knights of the Old Republic 2, it was like having sex with the hottest woman to ever exist after she's been dead for 10 years.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 20, 2011)

Medieval 2.

When my 91 year old Faction leader with max command died after being ambushed by mongols :'(


----------



## xcliber (Sep 20, 2011)

Probably doesn't count as a game, but Tail Tale when Nap dies. I replayed/read it several times in vain hoping to get an ending where he didn't die.

As for actual games: Klonoa - Door to Phantomile. The ending gets me every time. Klonoa 2 - Lunatea's Veil was sorta depressing too.


----------

